# Indian



## ccmerz (Feb 1, 2016)

I bought this Indian frame. I want to restore it, but I need to know what the time line is for these models? 
I have seen different style fenders on them and some have tanks. Did this one have a tank, or was that an option? Are reproduction tanks available? I know I am far from the starting line, but at least I have the bones to build on. Yup, looks like a long term project......... Anyone currently restoring one?


----------



## catfish (Feb 1, 2016)

Nice find. Tanks were an option.


----------



## fordsnake (Feb 2, 2016)

You're closer to a finished bike then most…you have the beginnings of a nice Hendee, 1918-1922 tall badge.


----------



## ccmerz (Feb 2, 2016)

I have been wanting an Indian for years, but gave up, and this came along. That how it goes!! I talked to the previous owner (an old bike friend) who bought it about 15 years ago and when I phoned him the next day, regretted selling it, but I guess...... times up! move it forward. he said the previous owner decided to remove the badge after the deal was done, and now I am on the trail to get it back (not likely). Thank you for this great information. I will take the time at this point to figure out what I need to do to revive this iconic make and get it close to the original intent.  It is more complicated (like most bikes) than it appears.


----------



## 47jchiggins (Feb 12, 2016)

Great find, let the parts search begin! 

Todd


----------



## rocketman (Feb 13, 2016)

What a great crusty start and worth the time and money. I'd love to clean that one up for you.....


----------



## Bikermaniac (Mar 1, 2016)

Great find, Congratulations! here's this picture for you to motivate.


----------



## Tom Ca (Nov 3, 2017)

see it's an old thread, how is it making out?


----------

